# Audi 200 Idle problem



## OregonNatureBoy (Oct 31, 2001)

Hello,
normally I dont hang around in the audi section, but today it's a different story. My parents are looking at a '90 Audi 200. The car has a rebuilt engine and transaxle (2.2 turbo, and auto







). I talked to them earlier tonight, and it seems that the car has a problem with the idle and starting of it. The place that is selling it seams to think that it's the o2 sensor. Which would make sence, since the car could be flooding it self... 
I wanted to get some feedback on if this could be the problem? My parents are getting the car for an awesome price, but they dont want to have the car in the shop for a long time. 
What else should they look at with this car? Any big problems that might come up?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Audi 200 Idle problem (OregonNatureBoy)*

There's a thing called an Idle Stabilizer Valve. 
It's a mettalic cylinder with 2 cylindral connectors making a sort of "L" shape on one end and a smaller square electrical connector on the next end.
What the ISV does it it creates a controlled vacuum leak. Over time, the valves in this piece of equipment become gummed up and the valves "stick" either open, closed, or partially open. The symptom is when the engine is cold, things are fine, but once it warms up, the idle is unusually high. What you can do to see if the ISV is the problem is to disconnect it and see if it affects idle. 
There are 2 ways to fix this: Attempt to clean the ISV with alot of carburator cleaner and work the valves by hand to make sure they move properly.
Buy a new/used ISV. I've seen new ones go for between $150 and $300.
It could also be the idle stabilization themro switches which are 10v turbo (such as your 200 quattro AUTO). What happens here is that the idle is normal when cold, but once the engine warms up the idle gets lumpy and runs too low. One is located on the top of the cylinder head near the radiator hose manifold and the other one is near the steering pump mounting bracket.
Also check all the hoses and clamps for a possible leak somewhere.
And note that Audi auto trannies of this era aren't very strong or very good.


----------



## vag junkie (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: Audi 200 Idle problem (OregonNatureBoy)*

Take a look around here: http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/ 
There's tons of info on the 5000 / 200 cars. I found this site invaluble when anything electrical happens to my 5 cylinder turbo.
Hard starting could be injectors leaking down or vapor lock from the high underhood temperatures. Mine is doing this now. (injectors)
I'm still learning about the whole MAC11/14 systems on the 5000/200 but I would tend to think a bad oxy sensor would cause other problems besides funky idle. I could be wrong though.
Bad idle could also be a defective idle switch on the throttle body. They're not expensive and it's a common failure item. If they buy the car, it's something I'd replace just because. Mine was bad when I my 4ktq donor engine.
There is also a seperate controller for the idle stabilization on the 5000/200's. It's under the dashboard near the steering wheel. Big double-length relay shaped box. Is it's fuse intact? It would seem obvious, but I've pulled the innocent looking "spare" fuse out of my 4000 before and had it not start because there was no power to the ECU
Can you or they pull the fault codes from the ECU? The proceedure is outlined on the SJM site. Basically there's a fuse you insert in the fuel pump relay for X length of time, the computer goes into diagnostic mode, and flashes the "check engine" light to tell you what's wrong. It'll blink a 4 digit code that you can look up over here: http://www.audifans.com in the seach function to see what it means. 4444 is all-ok.
Hope this helps.


----------



## OregonNatureBoy (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Audi 200 Idle problem (vag junkie)*

Thanks for all the help guys!!!
I will relay the message to my parents. I will also keep you informed to the newest advancements.
I told them that they should have the car taken to the audi dealer and looked over from the pro's. 
Thanks again!


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Audi 200 Idle problem (OregonNatureBoy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I told them that they should have the car taken to the audi dealer and looked over from the pro's.[HR][/HR]​In my experience, the dealer is always going to be the most expensive place to take the car, but I'd still take it into an Audi specific place to have a pre-purchase inspection, etc.
Oh, check this out: http://www.audifans.com/mechanic.html


----------

